# Huge article on Djent in Guitar World



## Hollowway (Apr 7, 2011)

There's a big article/interview on Djent called "Djentlemen's Club" in the May issue. Big pictures of Bulb, Jake and Alex. The subtitle says, "Misha Mansoor and Periphery single handedly created the progressive Djent rock revolution. Now everyone wants to get in on the act.". There's also a sidebar on AAL, Scale the Summit, and TesseracT. And a sidebar on the Axe-Fx. It's like a hanging out on here for the day! The article even mentions ss.o


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 7, 2011)

Single handedly? I think not.

Guitar World reporting misleading information like they have for the last 10 years or so I've spent reading them.


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 7, 2011)

Djent Rock!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 7, 2011)

* Waits for rash of newbies asking HoW cAn I DJEnnnnt?!?!"


Can't wait to get my negrep on.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, the blatant hate given off to a non-existent genre even by the standards of those who are said to be in it. Never gets old.


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 7, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Oh, the blatant hate given off to a non-existent genre even by the standards of those who are said to be in it. Never gets old.



Now that GW recognizes djent, its probably inevitably a genre now


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Hollowway (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, I thought it was a little weird to say "single handedly." But I do think it's cool to see those guys (AAL and STS included) getting some national recognition, instead of the same old stuff every issue. And it's just plain weeeeird to see "djent" written in Guitar World.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 7, 2011)

Djent is a fucking genre. Get over it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 7, 2011)

It was only a matter of time for this to happen. Seriously, who wasn't expecting this? 

It's normal publicity. Once something new creates a ruckus and draws attention from the masses, then of course there'll be articles on the subject. Guitar World (and many countless magazines) have always done this. There was a massive deathcore article a few years back and as with Metalcore, Nu Metal, Grunge (didn't that genre come from a sound description too?) genres over the magzine history. 

Good on Periphery and all the other bands mentioned on the article for their success. Whether Periphery are truly the pioneers or they've taken a cue from Meshuggah, it doesn't matter. What they have is a winning formula and running with it. And as you can tell in the Recording Studio section and the random newbies that ask any question remotely regarding djent, there's a huge following that are hugely influenced by the forumula and embrace it. Is Djent a genre now... we'll yes. There's no more denying it. 

For Guitar World, now is a perfect time to capitalise on the rising new blood and bring it on to the masses.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 7, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Djent is a fucking genre. Get over it.





Not to take away from Bulb and Periphery's huge influence, but I feel like saying "single-handedly" is a bit much. Then again, I haven't read the article, so I don't know if my judgement on this was correct.

I will buy this issue purely to see them mention SSO in it.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Apr 7, 2011)

Djent is now mainstream


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 7, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It was only a matter of time for this to happen. Seriously, who wasn't expecting this?
> 
> It's normal publicity. Once something new creates a ruckus and draws attention from the masses, then of course there'll be articles on the subject. Guitar World (and many countless magazines) have always done this. There was a massive deathcore article a few years back and as with Metalcore, Nu Metal, Grunge (didn't that genre come from a sound description too?) genres over the magzine history.
> 
> ...




Yup, I'm really proud of what Misha's done. It feels really weird seeing him on magazines and stuff though, I remember back in 07' when I thought, "man, poor guy, thats some cool music but he'll probably never get the recognition he deserves". 

What I'm waiting to happen (and to a large extent already has) is watch the genre become plagued with shitty bands that can't play very proficiently, which is a far cry from bands like Periphery, SikTh, etc... and watch them ditch the poly's in favor of a lot of syncopation, drop the sweet tapped fills, and start bastardizing everything with a billion breakdowns.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll still never call it a genre. What's up?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 7, 2011)

There was an article about it recently on The Guardian's site, too.

Djent, the metal geek's microgenre | Music | The Guardian

Copypasta for the lazies:

*Djent, the metal geek's microgenre*

Ever since Metallica took on Napster, the metal scene has been wary of the internet &#8211; until the heavily digitally processed sound of djent began to coalesce in bedrooms worldwide

Hardcore techno has given us donk, electronica has skweee, and now heavy metal can boast the addition of its own onomatopoeic microgenre: djent. The sound of a heavily digitally processed power chord, djent is the name for the elastic, syncopated guitar riff beloved of a new breed of progressive metal musicians. So far, so muso &#8211; but the interesting thing about djent is that this scene doesn't exist in a traditional geographic sense. Although inspired by bands such as Sweden's tech-metal pioneers Meshuggah &#8211; who coined the term "djent" a decade ago &#8211; and the British band Sikth, the genre and its distinctive sound has been driven forward by bedroom guitarists using virtual amp setups and computer recording programmes, then trading songs, riffs and tips on online forums &#8211; a kind of Second Life for guitar geeks.
"Djent is really an online phenomenon," explains Sander Dieleman, webmaster of got-djent.com. "The internet gives young artists a way to easily share their music, and it's very easy to produce professional-sounding music in your bedroom. If you want to play djent, all you need is a guitar, a computer, a guitar interface and understanding neighbours."
While such home recording techniques have been the preserve of digital recording artists producing techno, dubstep and electronica for some years now, it took the perseverance of one guitarist, Misha Mansoor, to bring this 21st-century philosophy to the metal realm. It was his online sharing of solo compositions (and liberal use of the term "djent") over the past five years that kickstarted the movement, with a whole host of djent and djent-influenced bands springing up worldwide over the last year.
"I just saw it as the name for a palm-muted chord, but now it has popped up as a genre," Mansoor says. "It's kind of surprising." And the release of the debut album by his band Periphery has dragged djent from the virtual world into the real one. The Maryland group have just completed a successful European tour with like-minded UK acts TesseracT and Monuments (titled The League of Extraordinary Djentlemen tour, naturally), and this summer they will rub shoulders with the likes of Slayer, Metallica and Slipknot at the UK leg of the Sonisphere festival. But embarking on the traditional metal pursuit of hitting the road doesn't mean they've left their online roots behind. "I'd say that 95% of people who turn up to our shows are bedroom musicians or gear nerds like me," says Mansoor. "Other bands get groupies; we get guys who want to know what string gauges I use or what programmes I record with."
More than most genres, metal has a chequered history when it comes to the internet, not least Metallica's public spat with file-sharing website Napster. For the old guard, it has been something to fear; but for this new generation, it represents opportunity and a way to circumvent the established networks. "It's very hard for someone who has built their entire careers or empires on a certain way of life to accept something which transforms that as anything other than destructive," Mansoor says. "But people who are able to see opportunity in the new system are the ones that will survive. We are taking advantage of this uncertainty, this blank page, of how the music industry is going take shape over the next five or 10 years."
And despite its geeky roots and its occasionally dizzying technical nature, Mansoor is confident djent can make an impact on the mainstream. "It's not prog for the sake of prog, or just showing off and confusing people. There's stuff there that will appeal to the casual listener. It can be pretty radio-friendly," he argues. Dieleman, however, is more circumspect: "Outside the scene, I suspect djent may be looked down upon &#8211; it's not 'true metal' after all. But we don't really care. We keep to ourselves pretty much."
&#8226; This article was amended on 6 March 2011. The original used the spelling Sixth. This has been corrected.


----------



## zeaoth (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow. No mention of Meshuggah? Fellsilent? WTF.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 7, 2011)

Double post fail.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 7, 2011)

zeaoth said:


> Wow. No mention of Meshuggah? Fellsilent? WTF.



Yeah thats odd


----------



## Curt (Apr 7, 2011)

zeaoth said:


> Wow. No mention of Meshuggah? Fellsilent? WTF.




No kidding...

Meshuggah was my first listen in on "Djent".

I will still never say Djent is a Genre though... maybe a sub-genre of metal, but still... I don't even really classify my music in subgenre's...

Metal = Metal anyway you slice it, imo...

I would actually more consider Djent a technique...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 7, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yup, I'm really proud of what Misha's done. It feels really weird seeing him on magazines and stuff though, I remember back in 07' when I thought, "man, poor guy, thats some cool music but he'll probably never get the recognition he deserves".


 
It just goes to show the distance of one and his convictions and believing in his music can go. From humble beginnings to what he's become now, I'm glad Mischa is getting the recognition he rightfully deserves. Who knows, maybe the next innovator may be from this forum too?



Stealthtastic said:


> What I'm waiting to happen (and to a large extent already has) is watch the genre become plagued with shitty bands that can't play very proficiently, which is a far cry from bands like Periphery, SikTh, etc... and watch them ditch the poly's in favor of a lot of syncopation, drop the sweet tapped fills, and start bastardizing everything with a billion breakdowns.


 
Unfortunatly, this is a given. Innovation breeds in itself, and just like every genre, followers in all shapes and sizes will rise and go the same path. 

There will be plenty of them, but even the record labels and journalists will only pick a selected few to sign and publicise. So that filters out A LOT of the 3rd rate bands right there. The bands that survive the filter are forced to a sink or swim situation where they must prove that their music is valid and genuine (be it embarking on new territories with the genre, or following a brand new direction into the unknown), or continue to ride the success and then be gone from the masses within the next few weeks. The bands that survive that, THOSE are the ones to look out for. In fact, a lot of the surviving bands (from any genre) are the ones that we all love and cherish anyway. 

So the Djent genre is now solidified. And the game is set for all the Djent bands to bring it on. Now the interesting part is watching the men being separated from the boys.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Apr 7, 2011)

article said:


> "It's not prog for the sake of prog, or just showing off and confusing people.


----------



## zeaoth (Apr 8, 2011)

Curt said:


> No kidding...
> 
> Meshuggah was my first listen in on "Djent".
> 
> ...



Chaosphere for me. It made nu metal boring for me (yea, I'll admit it, I liked it. )


----------



## Xaios (Apr 8, 2011)

Found the cover:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 8, 2011)

Rock? Yeah no. 

Also how many issues can you possibly write about Nirvana?


----------



## zeaoth (Apr 8, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Rock? Yeah no.
> 
> Also how many issues can you possibly write about Nirvana?



or Jimi Hendrix? or Randy Rhoads?

Not dissing the greats, just it gets old.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't get the hate. It seems like the cool thing is to dislike "djent". I know it's not a genre, but I enjoy the music very much, and I hope it blossoms into something even more amazing. I could honestly care less about what guitar world calls it, as long as the music gets the exposure it deserves. There's a huge chance that Tesseract, AAL, and any other bands they mentioned could get bigger because of this.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Nobody has mentioned that not only is there an article on djent inside the magazine but the word djent is right on cover!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 8, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I don't get the hate. It seems like the cool thing is to dislike "djent". I know it's not a genre, but I enjoy the music very much, and I hope it blossoms into something even more amazing. I could honestly care less about what guitar world calls it, as long as the music gets the exposure it deserves. There's a huge chance that Tesseract, AAL, and any other bands they mentioned could get bigger because of this.



What? Are you kidding? There's like no hate on it here


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 8, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> What? Are you kidding? There's like no hate on it here



Maybe hate was a strong word. I was more referring to anyone that think disliking things is cool.

Also, I have the issue, and the section where a famous guitarist answers questions had Fredrik, so he was definitely mentioned and even asked about what he thinks about the "genre". Pretty cool.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 8, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> What? Are you kidding? There's like no hate on it here



That could not be further from the truth. I could probably make a list of the djent hate I see on a daily basis, I'm not saying I take it personally, as I do see some of the people who follow Bulb and the other big players and create some mediocre material, but that's true for every fucking genre on the planet. I'd rather hear bad djent than bad pentatonic scale.



Ibz_rg said:


> Djent is a fucking genre. Get over it.



No thanks, cos the genre is modern progressive. Djent is the technique that gets used in like 30% of the songs of 50% of the bands that fall in the 'genre.'


----------



## zeaoth (Apr 8, 2011)

I think Metal Hammer did a "djent" article as well. It was much better than the GW one.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 8, 2011)

zeaoth said:


> I think Metal Hammer did a "djent" article as well. It was much better than the GW one.



Metal Hammer does tend to have some really good articles. Wish they still sold it near me.


----------



## zeaoth (Apr 8, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> No thanks, cos the genre is modern progressive. Djent is the technique that gets used in like 30% of the songs of 50% of the bands that fall in the 'genre.'



I'm assuming Djent rolls off the tongue easier than Math-Prog-Metal, that's why they use it.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 8, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> No thanks, cos the genre is modern progressive. Djent is the technique that gets used in like 30% of the songs of 50% of the bands that fall in the 'genre.'



A music genre is a categorical and typological construct that identifies musical sounds as belonging to a particular category and type of music that can be distinguished from other types of music. People identify this music as djent. It's a genre.


----------



## Variant (Apr 8, 2011)

IMHO, something becomes a genre when people start treating it like one... and by "people", I don't mean aging metal fans on message boards nitpicking weather something is a genre or not. I mean people _*in bands*_ actively pursuing the bespoke elements that go into the sound in order to fit the template set forth by the forbears that defined the subgenre to begin with (which usually arrive at a place based on common influences and influencing each other as they evolve... this has happened numerous times in music history). 

Frankly, the term "heavy metal" was pushed through by the media, and wasn't taken to kindly by some at the time, neither were the terms "grindcore", "death metal", "nu-metal", and 'IDM". All had their detractors. Frankly, there's a pretty distinct sound there at it's core, and while some bands may typify it more than others, subgenres of metal have been defined by less, so I don't get what the big deal is about. Sure, not _*all*_ of the bands affiliated with it are going to have both feet in the Venn diagram circle labeled "djent" (just as, say, Opeth are in no way purely death metal, yet definitely cannot be excluded from the descriptor) but c'mon... we can all hear in our head what those elements are when someone says the term.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 8, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> A music genre is a categorical and typological construct that identifies musical sounds as belonging to a particular category and type of music that can be distinguished from other types of music. People identify this music as djent. It's a genre.



People associate xxx core music as being scene music, but you'd never hear scene being listed as a legitimate genre. About 90% of people I run into that have never heard anything heavier than Nickleback call anything with screams 'screamo' but I've never heard that be called a genre either. 

Also, the reason I don't like it being called a genre is because it limits the music to sounding like nothing but chugs and djents, when like I said, more than half the bands in the genre never use, or hardly rely on that particular technique.


----------



## Trembulant (Apr 8, 2011)

Musta been written by 20 somethings cause "djent" has been around over 20 years


----------



## DLG (Apr 8, 2011)

djent


----------



## Harry (Apr 8, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Unfortunately, this is a given. Innovation breeds in itself, and just like every genre, followers in all shapes and sizes will rise and go the same path.
> 
> There will be plenty of them, but even the record labels and journalists will only pick a selected few to sign and publicise. So that filters out A LOT of the 3rd rate bands right there. The bands that survive the filter are forced to a sink or swim situation where they must prove that their music is valid and genuine (be it embarking on new territories with the genre, or following a brand new direction into the unknown), or continue to ride the success and then be gone from the masses within the next few weeks. The bands that survive that, THOSE are the ones to look out for. In fact, a lot of the surviving bands (from any genre) are the ones that we all love and cherish anyway.
> 
> So the Djent genre is now solidified. And the game is set for all the Djent bands to bring it on. Now the interesting part is watching the men being separated from the boys.



Much of this is true.
One of the problems with the genre is, since it became acceptable to use stuff like PODs for the guitar and bass tones, it has become more accessible for the average joe sitting in their bedroom to make a 'djent' tune.
This has created the problem of the genre saturated so heavily and so quickly to the point where a lot of people see djent more or less as a complete joke.
It's not just the musical aspect, but because the production techniques are so similar, the productions more or less sound the same, which has only further serves to make it all sound so samey.
Now I'm not saying that stuff can't sound different, musically or production wise, with amp modeling and programmed drums because I've heard some remarkably unique sounding productions before with those tools, but I feel that it definitely has been a big part of the homogenizing process of the 'djent' genre.
Often, when given a real tube amp and cab setup, a real drum kit etc, you'll just be experimenting a lot to find YOUR sound.

I mean, don't get me wrong, it's great that kids are honing their chops and becoming great players with writing djent songs, but if people want to sound different, they not only have to change their song writing, but they must also realize that it's time to start experimenting with the production side of things, rather than just going straight for presets/using exactly the same settings as their heros.
A lot the song writers in the djent community mean well, but unless enough of them wake up to the fact that things need to change, it's all just going to futher prove my point that this genre has become so ridiculously oversaturated and homogenized so quickly.
The rot has already set in, and it's up to musicians and producers to reverse this trend if they want the genre to survive and to be taken more seriously by more people.



Variant said:


> IMHO, something becomes a genre when people start treating it like one... and by "people", I don't mean aging metal fans on message boards nitpicking weather something is a genre or not. I mean people _*in bands*_ actively pursuing the bespoke elements that go into the sound in order to fit the template set forth by the forbears that defined the subgenre to begin with (which usually arrive at a place based on common influences and influencing each other as they evolve... this has happened numerous times in music history).
> 
> Frankly, the term "heavy metal" was pushed through by the media, and wasn't taken to kindly by some at the time, neither were the terms "grindcore", "death metal", "nu-metal", and 'IDM". All had their detractors. Frankly, there's a pretty distinct sound there at it's core, and while some bands may typify it more than others, subgenres of metal have been defined by less, so I don't get what the big deal is about. Sure, not _*all*_ of the bands affiliated with it are going to have both feet in the Venn diagram circle labeled "djent" (just as, say, Opeth are in no way purely death metal, yet definitely cannot be excluded from the descriptor) but c'mon... we can all hear in our head what those elements are when someone says the term.




Don't have much to add to this, but a great point you've made


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 8, 2011)

Guitar World didn't bother to do their homework. Big shock.  Cool for Periphery getting the press, though.

Also, I'm with Harry. The whole djent genre (I still don't think that's an apt name for the genre, but oh well) has gotten homogenized and played out before even becoming widely known about.  Then again, maybe I just feel that way because SSO is the unofficial home of djent. Now that it has been made known via a widespread publication, though, I expect to start seeing some djentcore bands popping up. 



Ibz_rg said:


> A music genre is a categorical and typological construct that identifies musical sounds as belonging to a particular category and type of music that can be distinguished from other types of music. People identify this music as djent. It's a genre.



I want to hear this spoken slowly in a lo-fi old timey "school informational video" voice over some slowly building atmospheric synths right before the guitars on the first track of a "djent" album kick in.


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 8, 2011)

TomAwesome said:


> Guitar World didn't bother to do their homework. Big shock.  Cool for Periphery getting the press, though.
> 
> Also, I'm with Harry. The whole djent genre (I still don't think that's an apt name for the genre, but oh well) has gotten homogenized and played out before even becoming widely known about.  Then again, maybe I just feel that way because SSO is the unofficial home of djent. Now that it has been made known via a widespread publication, though, I expect to start seeing some djentcore bands popping up.
> 
> ...



To be honest, when I think about it it's not the artists themselves that necassarily influenced me when it came to writing music, rather it's been this forum.

I like to think of myself as a creative person but I would have never incorporated ''Djenty'' stuff in to my writing if it hadn't been for SS.org. The interaction from the artists who first started it (especially Misha) on this forum has lead many to find out more about how to get that tone, technique, string gauges, recording techniques etc. etc. which can only be a positive thing.

Yes, there's a lot of saturation and yes, there's a fear of it becoming homogenized, but in all honesty I much prefer that situation over the shit from 8 years back, when if you were a musician (hobbyist, amateur or pro) you pretty much needed a studio to get a decent sounding record with even small time producers over-charging you like crap for a recorded track. I remember when I was 16, I whent in a small studio near a fucking green house and we were charged 400 euros per track, when all we did was use the dude's ENGL, Ampeg bass amp and a crappy Mapex drum kit that didn't even have a double kick stock on it -_-; It ended up sounding decent to what we wanted but yea, for a bunch of kids who like to do these things as a group hobby with the allure of becoming a rock star, 1200 euros (we recorded 3 tracks) was a shitload of cash without getting a lot in return for it.

I really like the idea that anyone with some skill can now record in a qualitatively high manner. Ultimately I think it's gonna do music as a whole some good, as well as give some traditional producers a kick up the rear because they're gonna have to really stand out in their expertise in future situations.


----------



## Defsan (Apr 8, 2011)

Good thing I read Guitar Player. You'll never let me down, will you Guitar Player?


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 8, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> That could not be further from the truth. I could probably make a list of the djent hate I see on a daily basis, I'm not saying I take it personally, as I do see some of the people who follow Bulb and the other big players and create some mediocre material, but that's true for every fucking genre on the planet.



But would you say that the 'hate' is any different or any worse than that thrown at any other genre?

Backlash is inevitable. There are always going to be people who hated djent (you could substitute nu-metal, melodic metal, metalcore, deathcore) from the get-go. There are also going to be people that are either indifferent or don't mind the genre who perhaps sour to it due to a perceived overexposure.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 8, 2011)

^ As the saying goes: The bigger you become, the more people want to see you fall. 

Just as many legion of fans one will gain through success as they will gain a mass of those who hate. And the internet will just amplify both sides. 

Reinforcing Harry's statement, just like all genres before, only a few will set themselves apart from the masses of mediocrity. These few will strive to find their own unique sound. Sure they'll even go ahead to emulating their heroes, but that becomes a template and a springboard to a new direction. This applies to their sound, songwriting, production, image, gear, EVERYTHING that makes the band. 

Also keep in mind that this last decade, trends are moving more and more quickly and there are more genres in the past decade than any other preceding it. And keep in mind that a lot of these genres are short lived too. The innovators, even if they have to start as imitators, will be the real survivors. 

I'm hoping that there are some djent writers who will realise this and take it into a new direction.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 8, 2011)

EDIT: Double Post.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 8, 2011)

Trembulant said:


> Musta been written by 20 somethings cause "djent" has been around over 20 years





Close enough I guess.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 8, 2011)

I kind of begrudge the djent movement to some degree as Meshuggah used to be my favourite band, but I now find it much harder to enjoy their work.

Some will say that I'm an idiot for letting it affect me but the truth is I really didn't have much say in the matter.

I still enjoy a handful of djent bands - Monuments, Vildhjarta and Circles specifically, but the extreme oversaturation of the djenre makes it hard to digest sometimes.

When it's all died down, I think I will be able to enjoy it to a greater extent again, not because OMG I HAVE 2 GO AGAINST THE GRAIN 2 B KOOL, but when you're sick of hearing about something (Charlie Sheen and Rebecca Black come to mind) then it makes it harder to enjoy as when you first discovered it.

Who knows, the new Meshuggah album may even get me in a craze over the genre again like Obzen did, we'll see.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 8, 2011)

> says Mansoor. "Other bands get groupies; we get guys who want to know what string gauges I use or what programmes I record with."



That made me laugh right there at work.


----------



## DLG (Apr 8, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I kind of begrudge the djent movement to some degree as Meshuggah used to be my favourite band, but I now find it much harder to enjoy their work.
> 
> Some will say that I'm an idiot for letting it affect me but the truth is I really didn't have much say in the matter.
> 
> ...




meshuggah is still my favorite band and I don't love djent. Not that I hate it, but 3 periphery, 3 cilice and 2 tesseract songs on my ipod is more than enough djent for this guy.

none of these bands touch what meshuggah does, and it's not even close. 

they've figured out the formula of making a meshuggah-like riff, but meshuggah moves mountains, djent bands do not.*


























*opinion


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 8, 2011)

Harry said:


> A lot the song writers in the djent community mean well, but unless enough of them wake up to the fact that things need to change, it's all just going to futher prove my point that this genre has become so ridiculously oversaturated and homogenized so quickly.
> The rot has already set in, and it's up to musicians and producers to reverse this trend if they want the genre to survive and to be taken more seriously by more people.


couldn't agree more.

i'm very biased about the whole djent-thing. on one hand, it's quite positive, that it's mostly based on the musical side, rather than stupid image and such. on the other hand it all sounds the same to me, like cheesy meshuggah for girls, pretty much, haha. i'd say AAL have their very own edge as well, but that's where it ends for me.

i'd love to hear something, that makes a difference.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 8, 2011)

Outside of the internet, djent is nothing. In Houston, at least, all the deathcore kids who would've transitioned to djent/progressive instead became folk rock hipsters or DJ's googling how to make a wobble and failing.

There's a handful of people into djent that I'm aware of, and they're all guitar nerds like us. I'm sure this GW article will turn more people on to the genre, and we'll truly experience over-saturation of the genre.

Also, I've said it before, and I'll probably have to say it again, but Bebop. Bebop bebop bebop.

An even better example? Metal.

You know where I'm going with this.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 8, 2011)

No offense but how do they list Meshuggah after Periphery? I mean....


----------



## Harry (Apr 8, 2011)

shitsøn;2423505 said:


> couldn't agree more.
> 
> i'm very biased about the whole djent-thing. on one hand, it's quite positive, that it's mostly based on the musical side, rather than stupid image and such. on the other hand it all sounds the same to me, like cheesy meshuggah for girls, pretty much, haha. i'd say AAL have their very own edge as well, but that's where it ends for me.
> 
> i'd love to hear something, that makes a difference.



Nothing to further add, but damn, your username brings the lulz.
Wish I had thought of someone like that



DLG said:


> meshuggah is still my favorite band and I don't love djent. Not that I hate it, but 3 periphery, 3 cilice and 2 tesseract songs on my ipod is more than enough djent for this guy.
> 
> none of these bands touch what meshuggah does, and it's not even close.
> 
> ...



While I don't have any favorite bands as such, for me as well, none of the current 'djent' artists seem to have released an album that has pure gold from start to finish. I'll always find myself skipping tracks, but with Meshuggah I never have to do that.
I guess, again *opinion* lol



The Reverend said:


> Outside of the internet, djent is nothing. In Houston, at least, all the deathcore kids who would've transitioned to djent/progressive instead became folk rock hipsters or DJ's googling how to make a wobble and failing.
> 
> There's a handful of people into djent that I'm aware of, and they're all guitar nerds like us. I'm sure this GW article will turn more people on to the genre, and we'll truly experience over-saturation of the genre.
> 
> ...



Well I guess that's the problem. Djent is already heavily oversaturated and quite homogenized within small internet communities.
The fact a genre can oversaturate like that on a small scale before it even hits 'big' really goes to show just how much more quickly the process happens now.
While I also like the ease of use of amp modeling software and nice sounding drum program software, it's just an unfortunate fact of life that with the good, the bad has to come along with it in some way or another.

Put that on a bigger, wider scale and the problem also becomes bigger in the process unless, as I said, more people make a conscious effort to really study up on production to understand how to make it sound different rather than trying to copy the Periphery Axe FX presets and drum program presets and to really make an effort to write unique music.

While it's true that the best in a genre tend to shine above the mediocre rest people do have to understand that the more oversaturated and homogenized a genre gets, the harder it's going to get for the truly great artists to shine, due to being overlooked because it's just too much work to bother digging through 100 000 crap/artists bands just to find one or two good bands, or the fact that people will have been so completely turned off the entire genre they wont listen to any of the bands at all.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Apr 8, 2011)

DLG said:


> meshuggah is still my favorite band and I don't love djent. Not that I hate it, but 3 periphery, 3 cilice and 2 tesseract songs on my ipod is more than enough djent for this guy.
> 
> none of these bands touch what meshuggah does, and it's not even close.
> 
> they've figured out the formula of making a meshuggah-like riff, but meshuggah moves mountains, djent bands do not.



I agree with this, i really cant get on with djent at all (not for lack of trying) and it all just sounds so uninsprired to me. meshuggah are one of my favorite bands but i dont consider them djent purely because the guitar tone,structure of songs etc dont coinside with the djent style, the stuff meshuggah do amazes me but IMO most of these bands are copying the syncopation effect without knowing/understanding what meshuggah are actually doing. its like when korn and slipknot came along in the numetal era, after a little while the shitty tag alongs came out of the woodwork with the downtuned guitar and the simple riffs and destroyed the style. 
on the djent being a genre front i think it is one because once a lot of people start using the same techniques to get the same sound with similar song structures it starts to shape the sound of the music and the scene starts to build around it. i think the major shame is all these great bands getting dragged into the djent scene when they arnt djent at all just because the use low tuned guitars people throw the tag around.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 8, 2011)

Just to clarify: I'm not a djent fanboy, nor am I a djent hater. Like many genres (or articulations) I think that if it is done well, I like it, if not I don't.


I never really see Meshuggah as being like the other djent bands. In the little Meshuggah I've heard, they didn't really use any articulation like that used by Periphery, Fellsilent and etcetera. I don't think I'm alone in this opinion, I read that some of their earlier work had it when they were on sevens, but they've moved away from that sound since 2000ish (or whenever they started tuning to F and lower). I'm pretty sure that's why they don't get much of a mention. 

If I had to classify Meshuggah, I like to think of them as industrial prog: very complex rhythmic riffage that has little variety in notes and is quite repetitive.

EDIT: Somewhat  'ed by Lord Vader.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Apr 8, 2011)

Fuck all the Anti-Djentites!!!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Apr 8, 2011)

I've always seen meshuggah as groove metal personally and the goes across all of thier albums, i would love to hear what they would've sounded like if they stayed on 7's and how it would've affected thier music but the use of the 8 string helped them push thier ideas forward.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 8, 2011)

Not a huge fan of the djent technique or genre or whatever, but I think what the "genre" is missing right now is its Rust in Peace. There is a lot of great talent playing djent, but so far nobody has released "the" penultimate djent album. There are some great songs but no true defining album that says "this is what it is all about, now take notice".


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2011)

Djent is so overused that even hearing opinions on whether or not djent is "played out" is played out.

That said, it's cool for Bulb and crew to get the additional exposure.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 8, 2011)

> Outside of the internet, djent is nothing.


Periphery got a slot to play with Metallica and Slayer ffs. It's not "nothing". What newspapers make of it to sell their printed paper is irrelevant. Besides, the internet is a pretty big nothing nowadays, with legal streaming music taking off. (And I'm not even a fan of those tones)


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Apr 8, 2011)

huge meshuggah fan, not a djent fan. whats funny about this new musical movement is that it is so isolated from the rest of the music world, case in point i talked about djent with my friends and they looked at me like i had a third head. its only in online communities that this exists, most people who know periphery, or aal that i have talked to in person just consider it prog-metalcore (periphery) or instrumental-metal (aal). in fact my idiot drummer friend thought thats what music was supposed to sound like that on an 8 string guitar. so the distinction we make by calling it djent is completely different from the 90% of what other people actually call it. maybe this article will change the above percentage a little, but not enough to change djent from an adjective to a noun. 

and on the real age of djent, its beyond hundreds of years old, african and indian music have been using polyrhythms for centuries... simply taking a technique or sound and calling it a genre doesn't make it one. does this mean skat is a genre? lots of people in jazz do it, by the djent logic its a genre. when the first few bands did it it was cool (i only like Meshuggah but whatever) now i just see it as lazy songwriting


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 8, 2011)

Clydefrog said:


> but I think what the "genre" is missing right now is its Rust in Peace.



You mean they're gonna kick Alex out, he'll starts his own band, release a string of mediocre albums similar to his original band, and then spend the rest of his career in the shadow of Periphery swearing he's "so over" them while claiming writing credit for some of their classic songs??

trollface.jpg


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> You mean they're gonna kick Alex out, he'll starts his own band, release a string of mediocre albums similar to his original band, and then spend the rest of his career in the shadow of Periphery swearing he's "so over" them while claiming writing credit for some of their classic songs??
> 
> trollface.jpg



And the first words of his autobiography will be "Misha Mansoor..."


----------



## Jakke (Apr 8, 2011)

Not a djent fan, to be honest indifferent to the whole movement. But of course as a player I recognize the crazy chops Bulb and Tosin has (if AAL can be classified as djent). But this is my natural reaction to any music that rises like 'real fast, metalcore and deathcore included there.

I would not classify Meshuggah as djent


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> About 90% of people I run into that have never heard anything heavier than Nickleback call anything with screams 'screamo' but I've never heard that be called a genre either.


 
Really? Maybe it never made its way to Oz, but I've definitely heard of it referred to as a genre here. I even read an article about it...

...in Guitar World 

Those who call anything heavier than Nickleback screamo are doing it wrong, but it's common enough to hear people "in the know" refer to bands like Circle takes the Square and La Quiete as Screamo and get away with it.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 8, 2011)

This thread:

Me:


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> This thread:



The direction it has taken (which was to be expected), yes. However, our site being mentioned in a major music publication is worth being posted regardless; otherwise, I'd have locked it outright.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2011)

SSO deserves that mention. I can honestly say I had never heard of djent, Periphery, or any of the associated bands mentioned (aside from Meshugga) until I discovered this site. I had also never heard of Fractal, Strictly Seven, BRJ, BKPs or Blackmachine 

Now I have, all because I wanted to find out what guages to use for a baritone tuned in fifths 


I <3 this place.


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 8, 2011)

Why is it that no one gives Acle any damned credit? Whenever someone starts debating or talking about Djent, it's Bulb Bulb Bulb and AAL. While bulb is incredibly talented and deserves credit for it, Acle has been doing it as long, if not longer (I think is HAS been longer - I've got recordings of his dated from 2004 and he had already been at it for a while) and rarely if every do you see people mention Tesseract when they talk about this stuff. 


So how is it that they both came from the same place, got popular with the same people, and yet Bulb became so well known and popular while Tesseract stayed relatively obscure? I don't get it. Back on the Meshuggah forums when I heard both of their recordings, I always got the feeling that Bulb was shadowing Acle's style and recording techniques.


----------



## bulb (Apr 8, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Why is it that no one gives Acle any damned credit? Whenever someone starts debating or talking about Djent, it's Bulb Bulb Bulb and AAL. While bulb is incredibly talented and deserves credit for it, Acle has been doing it as long, if not longer (I think is HAS been longer - I've got recordings of his dated from 2004 and he had already been at it for a while) and rarely if every do you see people mention Tesseract when they talk about this stuff.
> 
> 
> So how is it that they both came from the same place, got popular with the same people, and yet Bulb became so well known and popular while Tesseract stayed relatively obscure? I don't get it. Back on the Meshuggah forums when I heard both of their recordings, I always got the feeling that Bulb was shadowing Acle's style and recording techniques.



I am not quite sure, i would agree but to a further extent, it has been Acle, Brownie, Paul and I, and i have mentioned this many a time that this was the group of people who kinda started this online sound. I dont know why people think its just me, because we ALL used to share ideas, techniques, clips etc back in the day as we were the only ones kinda in that genre. At any rate, i definitely go out of my way to clear that up whenever possible, because i at least am aware that i wasnt SOLELY responsible, but part of a group of people who were on the same wavelength and trying to have some fun with our meager recording rigs!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

I've always thought of it as Meshuggah being the Gods of Olympus, and Browne, Paul, Bulb and Acle being Hercules etc. After all, theres no fucking way you guys are mortal.


----------



## spattergrind (Apr 8, 2011)

I personally think that Meshuggah were the pioneers for the sound of the guitar, no doubting that. But I think that bands like Periphery, etc. made it more interesting.
IMHO I think meshuggah gets old fast. Djent bands just took it and put melodies and better riffs with the razor sharp guitar sound.

Djent is getting big. I still love it, but I need a break from it sometimes.


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm a bit behind. Who are brownie and Paul?


----------



## bulb (Apr 8, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> I'm a bit behind. Who are brownie and Paul?



John Browne who used to be in Fell Silent with Acle and now is in Monuments and Paul Ortiz aka Chimp Spanner are equally important to the origins of this movement. When you said that Acle wasnt getting enough credit, as much as i agree with you i would argue that Paul and Brownie definitely werent getting enough either even though they were just as influential and just as much a part of the origins.
It was definitely the 4 of us, rather unintentionally, who were always talking and trading clips and tricks and whatnot.


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 8, 2011)

By the way, not trying to take away from Bulb. He gets a lot of credit because he DESERVES it. Your soundclick page has LITERALLY sucked away hours and hours of my life. Your level of productivity alone has probably been part of why you so quickly became the better known band. You finished and posted a bajillion soundclick tunes, and Acle never really even put out that first instrumental song/album that he spent years posting clips from.

So as for music, I can TOTALLY understand why Periphery gets a ton of attention. Amazing music, awesome guitars, killer drumming, sick bass, and some singer that may actually cause a chick to go to a show for once.

But when people credit Bulb with the invention of Djent I kinda followed the opposite path. I saw Acle post his original tesseract demos and was FLOORED. Then I started following his tips on recording, drumkit from hell, POD, etc... and in doing so saw Bulb pop up on the same forum, using the same gear, and again was FLOORED.

None of these other bands, etc... have really had the same impact on me. I think mostly because I heard both of these guys doing instrumentals at first, and so the atmospheric nature (instrumental section in "insomnia" or "ultimatum"? Tesseract's sax solo/delay/clean guitar madness?) was what hit the hardest, not the DJENTINESS.


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 8, 2011)

Admittedly, I know nothing of Fell Silent. I shall check it out. Chimp Spanner I never saw back then, but luckily discovered him via youboob videos posted on this site. Never realized he'd been at it so long.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

You don't find Chimp Spanner atmospheric? I love how that album sounds. Proper chill vibes.

As for Fellsilent, check out Age of Deception and Immerse.


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> You don't find Chimp Spanner atmospheric? I love how that album sounds. Proper chill vibes.



my last post explains, I only recently discovered Chimp Spanner via this board. I think he's amazing. Pisses me off, though, every time I see the video of him doing drums via keyboard. Who gets to have that much talent? TOTALLY not cool.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 8, 2011)

bulb said:


> John Browne who used to be in Fell Silent with Acle and now is in Monuments and Paul Ortiz aka Chimp Spanner are equally important to the origins of this movement. When you said that Acle wasnt getting enough credit, as much as i agree with you i would argue that Paul and Brownie definitely werent getting enough either even though they were just as influential and just as much a part of the origins.
> It was definitely the *4 of us*, rather unintentionally, who were always talking and trading clips and tricks and whatnot.



*THE FOUR HORSEMEN OF DJENT

*
you guys are welcome.


----------



## Sofos (Apr 8, 2011)

Requesting somebody scan the article please. No access to Guitar World anywhere near me atm. (Camping. lol)


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 8, 2011)

My subscription literally just ran out. Which makes this the one issue I miss.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 8, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Now that GW recognizes djent, its probably inevitably a genre now



Its got its own Wikipedia article now. 

Djent - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Shits real!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2011)

I flipped through the article at the grocery store. I didn'r realize Misha has his own column now. That's pretty cool.


----------



## bulb (Apr 8, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Admittedly, I know nothing of Fell Silent. I shall check it out. Chimp Spanner I never saw back then, but luckily discovered him via youboob videos posted on this site. Never realized he'd been at it so long.



Thats funny, because if you were trying to get things right chronologically, im pretty sure that Chimpy was the first one to post his clips up


----------



## JamesM (Apr 8, 2011)

Regardless! You guys all make me look like I'm writing my music with crayons on a paper towel during coloring time in elementary school so... 




EDIT:
Also, The Four Horsemen of Djent will also be called the First Djeneration.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 8, 2011)

So aside from the djent-debate, does anyone know in what context SSO was mentioned in the article? I'm sure it was only a passing reference with a few other forums, but it still excites me.

I'm a sick puppy, what can I say?


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 8, 2011)

bulb said:


> Thats funny, because if you were trying to get things right chronologically, im pretty sure that Chimpy was the first one to post his clips up



Not so funny, but sad, because I really like his music. The jazzy stuff especially gets me going.

Did he used to post as chimp spanner on the tandjent/meshuggah forums? There were a few other good people making music there, but you and Acle were the only ones I followed after I tired of polyrhthym vs polymeter debates and stopped going there.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 8, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> So aside from the djent-debate, does anyone know in what context SSO was mentioned in the article? I'm sure it was only a passing reference with a few other forums, but it still excites me.
> 
> I'm a sick puppy, what can I say?



I'm going to guess it was almost identical to the mention of ss.org on Djent's wikipedia article(which used to be on the Periphery article...).



> The internet has been key to the development and distribution of Djent music, with websites such as got-djent.com, SoundCloud and the popular guitarist's forum sevenstring.org playing a large part in creating fanbases for many more popular Djent bands such as Periphery.



I love you guys and this forum, but I wouldn't call this popular...


----------



## JamesM (Apr 8, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I'm going to guess it was almost identical to the mention of ss.org on Djent's wikipedia article(which used to be on the Periphery article...).
> 
> 
> 
> I love you guys and this forum, but I wouldn't call this popular...



"Total members that have visited the forum in the last 24 hours: 2,033"

Yeah. Not popular. 
If that isn't popular, especially for such a niche community, I dunno what may be.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 8, 2011)

The Armada said:


> "Total members that have visited the forum in the last 24 hours: 2,033"
> 
> Yeah. Not popular.
> If that isn't popular, especially for such a niche community, I dunno what may be.



Maybe its popular for a niche.


...That sounded really stupid in my head.


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 8, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Maybe its popular for a niche.
> 
> 
> ...That sounded really stupid in my head.



Nowadays, ANYTHING with guitars is some sorta niche, isn't it?

ss.org is the only forum I've seen mentioned in a music mag. I've got subscriptions to Guitar World, Guitar Player, Sound on Sound, EQ, and Tape Op.

I'd say it's pretty freakin cool to see that they mentioned ss.org, niche or no niche, I don't see many other forums making the pages.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 8, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Nowadays, ANYTHING with guitars is some sorta niche, isn't it?
> 
> ss.org is the only forum I've seen mentioned in a music mag. I've got subscriptions to Guitar World, Guitar Player, Sound on Sound, EQ, and Tape Op.
> 
> I'd say it's pretty freakin cool to see that they mentioned ss.org, niche or no niche, I don't see many other forums making the pages.



It is pretty cool, but I doubt that UG has never been mentioned.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

This forum is pretty popular, but not too popular. Theres enough people to keep a good flow of comments, but few enough in that people get to know each other and things don't get out of control/ Nicely sized forum imo.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 8, 2011)

Djent is sooooo February 2011. It's all about New Wave Of Indo-Armenian Djent Folk-Rapcore.


Kidding. Cheers to Bulb and Periphery, they deserve it.


----------



## Double A (Apr 8, 2011)

DJENT ROCK SCENE RULZ!


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 8, 2011)

I hear next month's article on "who the F#%K buys $6000 guitars" references the Fender gear page forum.

Also, Harmony Central Amp Forum is going to be nominated for "where to find hookers and blow" in the next Guitar World reader poll. These magazines, they're getting hip to the interwebz.


----------



## groph (Apr 8, 2011)

Randy said:


> Djent is so overused that even hearing opinions on whether or not djent is "played out" is played out.
> 
> That said, it's cool for Bulb and crew to get the additional exposure.



True, and true.

About "djent" being a genre, I'm of the group that says it's not. By that logic you might as well call brutal death metal "dukkadukkadukkadukka chug chug dukkadukkadukka daaadoooodledaaaa dukkadukka chug chug squee chug dukkadukka." I am the onomatopoeia master. 

I imagine soon enough it's going to become a genre because it's become a term of convenience to describe a general sound of metal that is based off of the "djent" technique (Sumeriancore?) so we'll just give it some more time.

While I'm not really a fan, Bulb and those guys seem to be doing something good in metal, and that's never a bad thing.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 8, 2011)

People don't identify death metal as such. If you walk up to someone and ask them if they listen to above onomatopoeia clusterfuck, they're probably going to spray you with mace and kick you in the nuts. Whenever someone says djent, 90% of the time, people who know of at least one or two bands identified as such are going to know what you're talking about. Hell, I went to a party the other night with a bunch of pop punk kids who don't listen to metal. I was talking to a few of them about gear and explained what I was into playing and they go "Oh, so like djent, right?".


----------



## groph (Apr 8, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> People don't identify death metal as such. If you walk up to someone and ask them if they listen to above onomatopoeia clusterfuck, they're probably going to spray you with mace and kick you in the nuts. Whenever someone says djent, 90% of the time, people who know of at least one or two bands identified as such are going to know what you're talking about. Hell, I went to a party the other night with a bunch of pop punk kids who don't listen to metal. I was talking to a few of them about gear and explained what I was into playing and they go "Oh, so like djent, right?".



Yeah, I know.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Apr 9, 2011)

This should more or less explain the thread for anyone who didn't feel like wading through four pages of shit no one cares about at the end of the day.


----------



## Trembulant (Apr 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Trembulant*
> 
> 
> _Musta been written by 20 somethings cause "djent" has been around over 20 years _





Bloody_Inferno said:


> Close enough I guess.


----------



## decypher (Apr 9, 2011)

I thought I liked prog metal, but today was the first time that I came across Djent.
back then in Germany we just called it "Geschrammel".


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 9, 2011)

Just to get something out:

I don't listen to 'djent' because it's 'djent', here's why I listen....

The reason I started listening to Bulb stuff was this lively and immersive, but still refined and textured mix, as well as interesting layers and great arrangements, and the idea of one man being able to create the feeling of a whole band. 

Some of those elements drew me to Fellsilent's style, and the whole other list of 'djent' bands.
The production elements are a big factor too. There are so many 'tech' bands I simply can't listen to because every single album is scooped to hell and back. Similar situation for other subgenres. 

Then on top of that, the vocals. Lyrics, phrasing and technique are very important. I can only take so much of Phil Bozeman style 'ridiculously low lows' with no genuine 'singing.' I like melodies. 

It's about the way the whole thing comes together, every part of the music is developed, and all the instruments and layers feel like they have influence from another genre outside of metal, while staying away from eastern European modes like Death Metal seems to have. Jazz always seems to creep into djent, and being a big fan of jazz myself, that just works perfectly.
All in all, I don't listen to it because it's 'the cool thing', if anything alot of times on this forum I feel a bit hesitant to say I like or write such music. 

I just listen to all this music, because it contains the most entertaining, colorful and interesting factors of any metal I've ever heard, with the odd exception of course. 



TL;DR It's music, just accept it for that, and not a fad.


----------



## Curt (Apr 9, 2011)

zeaoth said:


> Chaosphere for me. It made nu metal boring for me (yea, I'll admit it, I liked it. )




I'll admit I was pretty big into Korn and other nu-metal acts earlier on. lol

but Nu-Metal being "exciting" stopped for me after 2002. lol

I'll still listen to pretty much any style of music if I dig it. I tend to not care what others think about my musical tastes.


----------



## yidcorer (Apr 9, 2011)

I strongly disagree with Djent being a genre. 

To me "Djent" is nothing more than a tag people use on guitar forums and youtube in order to get more views.


----------



## Maggai (Apr 9, 2011)

It's so weird that djent has become this pretty big thing. I just remember it from the Meshuggah forum years ago.


----------



## LadyKiller (Apr 9, 2011)

GalacticDeath said:


> Djent is now mainstream


wow! I'm fuckin' agree


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 9, 2011)

It's not mainstream yet. Only a few bands are making a real name for themselves atm the moment (Tesseract, After The Burial and Periphery). That said, I reckon things are going to get big for Chimp Spanner and Monuments.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 9, 2011)

There's no way djent is mainstream.

My opinion on it is just as boring as everyone elses at this point though.

The carcass of this horse is now somewhat resembling a thick soup.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 9, 2011)

It's past its golden age I'll agree, but I still love a lot of the bands that do it. There are many releases yet to come that will add some life to the movement.


----------



## -42- (Apr 9, 2011)

Buy shares in AxeFX.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 9, 2011)

So I take it after this, I will never be able to watch a progressive metal youtube video again without a huge genre battle? "Oh its not djent, its progressively-technical-psuedo-demi-metal, n00b" In my book, this whole needing to directly classify every single differentiation in metal thing is getting ridiculous. Hate to say it, but rappers don't even do this shit.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 9, 2011)

I hate genres. And I hate djent because of the arguments and hate
Attached to it. Can't we just enjoy music and not shit on what bands others enjoy? It's all metal anyway...


----------



## Joeywilson (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone wanna start a sweep picking band? Or maybe even an alternate picking band? 
My influences are only bands you've never heard of.


----------



## -42- (Apr 9, 2011)

Joeywilson said:


> Anyone wanna start a sweep picking band? Or maybe even an alternate picking band?
> My influences are only bands you've never heard of.



Viraemia beat you to it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 10, 2011)

-42- said:


> Buy shares in AxeFX.



Can't, Fractal isn't publicly traded, I remember trying a few years ago


----------



## MikeH (Apr 10, 2011)

IIRC, Line6 would be the place to aim for since they have a patent on digital audio interfaces.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 10, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> There's no way djent is mainstream.
> 
> My opinion on it is just as boring as everyone elses at this point though.
> 
> The carcass of this horse is now somewhat resembling a thick soup.



Yeah, if I asked my 15 year old cousin what Djent is or who Periphery are, she'd have no fucking clue.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 10, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> There's no way djent is mainstream.
> 
> My opinion on it is just as boring as everyone elses at this point though.
> 
> The carcass of this horse is now somewhat resembling a thick soup.




Listen to it, or don't. 

End of.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 10, 2011)

i read the article and wondered in my head, SCALE THE SUMMIT DJENT??????

i saw them with periphery and i dont remeber hearing any djent. i listened to the last album like 40 times dont remember to much "djent" if any.

guess i should just listen to the new album more

and animals as leaders was already in gtar world

plus i called this already "give it six months, the scene girls will catch on this new music it will be the new deathcore"


----------



## british beef (Apr 10, 2011)

Joeywilson said:


> Anyone wanna start a sweep picking band? Or maybe even an alternate picking band?
> My influences are only bands you've never heard of.



be-bop? jazz? skiffle? hip hop? heavy metal? rock? 

All pretty meaningless words used to describe a genre of music.
Djent is a genre now, the word stemmed from a sound like a lot of genres do.
Obviously yes it is a technique but its a technique that makes a sound.

I imagine there were people who denied that metal was the name of a genre at first and It was argued about but now look at it.


----------



## you_mirin_jobra (Apr 10, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> i called this already "give it six months, the scene girls will catch on this new music it will be the new deathcore"










since when was anyone in a "djent" band considered physically appealing like many deathcore/metalcore/post-hardcore band members? since never. you don't know the mechanics of scene girls, nice try though


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2011)

Trent Hafdahl is a fine looking man and is on my gay list. Born Of Osiris are also a bunch of good looking men who get roped into the djent thing.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 10, 2011)

So Guitar World does a write up on something and we assume that it's a sign of it's mainstream success? First of all, since when does anybody buy magazines anymore? Second of all, who cares what Guitar World is publishing? I've seen them do big write-ups on Black Metal, and we know how likely it is for Black Metal to hit the big scene.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2011)

It's a lot more popular than it was, especially here, but not mainstream. It may seem mainstream sometimes but thats because a lot of that music gets concentrated on this forum so we see more of it.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 10, 2011)

you_mirin_jobra said:


> since when was anyone in a "djent" band considered physically appealing like many deathcore/metalcore/post-hardcore band members? since never. you don't know the mechanics of scene girls, nice try though


....Scene girl mechanics? 

And really, if you consider AAL djent... Tosin's one sharply dressed mofo and makes those "physically appealing" deathcore kiddos look like bums from the sewer.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2011)

Agreed. Tosin is one smartly dressed bloke.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## bulb (Apr 10, 2011)

haha this thread delivers the lulz


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 10, 2011)

bulb said:


> haha this thread delivers the lulz



ITS A LOLOCUAST!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 10, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> ....Scene girl mechanics?



I thought that was pretty good too


----------



## MikeH (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm a scene girl mechanic.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2011)

Do you check out their plumbing too?


----------



## MikeH (Apr 10, 2011)

I only do waterworks. Never get into the septic tanks.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 10, 2011)

i guess this guy has never seen periphery

2 buff guys (alex, matt) and that (no homo) "sexy" vocalist.

and dont forget the BROWNE GUY


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 10, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> i guess this guy has never seen periphery
> 
> 2 buff guys (alex, matt) and that (no homo) "sexy" vocalist.
> 
> and dont forget the BROWNE GUY


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 10, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> i guess this guy has never seen periphery
> 
> 2 buff guys (alex, matt) and that (no homo) "sexy" vocalist.
> 
> and dont forget the BROWNE GUY



Buff?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 10, 2011)

In the future, everyone will look like Bulb.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's hopin.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 10, 2011)

there more buff compared to the average periphery member


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 10, 2011)

Yo, if djenting is just a certain type of chord, can it exist on other instruments?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 10, 2011)

Alex Bois is a handsome man.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 10, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Alex Bois is a handsome man.



Jake is too, he's got that young Trent Reznor thing goin' on.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 10, 2011)

ITT: we reveal our man crushes on periphery members.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 10, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Alex Bois is a handsome man.



Did I mention that I think that his demeanor is charming?


----------



## -42- (Apr 10, 2011)

You guys are forgetting to end all of your statesments with "no homo."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Yo, if djenting is just a certain type of chord, can it exist on other instruments?


 
Someone djented on a violin once. No one survived.


----------



## bulb (Apr 10, 2011)

-42- said:


> You guys are forgetting to end all of your statesments with "no homo."



but what if they are homo?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah man! Free love! or should that be, 'Yeah, free man love!'


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 10, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> ITT: we reveal our man crushes on periphery members.



We all know I'm on the Spencer train.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 10, 2011)

We're forming a train on Spencer now? Why wasn't I told?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Randy (Apr 10, 2011)

And this is why I love all of you.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 10, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Get aboard the Spencer train or Jake will kill you.



Gunshow and I are conductors of the Spencer train.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 10, 2011)

I call caboose.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 10, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I call caboose.



Done and Done.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 10, 2011)

anyone get to see john browne from monuments on the last tour.

anyways i talked to him for a bit, and we got to the topic of his blackstar youtube video

he was telling me that they still wanted him to pay like almost full price to get one even though he demoed it for them. without them i would have never heard of blackstar.

and and for those who care if you look closely at my avatar i got to play misha's swirled rg2228

edit and how do we get a ticket for the spencer train


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 10, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> anyone get to see john browne from monuments on the last tour.
> 
> anyways i talked to him for a bit, and we got to the topic of his blackstar youtube video
> 
> ...


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 10, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> anyone get to see john browne from
> 
> edit and how do we get a ticket for the spencer train



Just hop on board, there's room for all!


----------



## -42- (Apr 10, 2011)

chugga-chugga choo choo!















(I really just couldn't resist)


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 22, 2011)

djent a technique?
no

the origin of the word comes from a description of the sound a low tuned string (just for reference lets say B to octave E or lower) made when played open and muted. (generally)

djent a genre?
I'd have to say yes.
Ever since this explosion of "Meshuggah-influenced" bands started popping up and using the term, its become its own entity almost.
There is a lot of music that contains this characteristic.
If you want to say that Djent is not a genre, you're just being stubborn and ignorant.

Think about this:
Death Metal, and Black Metal both spawned from thrash.
Would you consider some of the earliest bands of these branches to be death or black by today's standards? no
I still think Obituary is thrash, but they were deemed death metal back in the day.

Same with Djent, its just a new branch of metal, it happens all the time.
Metal is one of the most expansive genre's ever. There's so many new artists adding their own touch to it. Meshuggah was the pioneers in this case.
While I strongly detest the mix of "Djent" with breakdowns and hardcore.
There definitely has been some real gems to have come out of this movement you could say.

Look at AAL, Tosin Abasi is god, would he have been playing, or writing any of that stuff if it werent for Meshuggah? we may never know.
And even if they didnt, we cant really tell if it would have done by someone else.

So i guess the summary of what I'm saying is that "djent" has had enough of an impact on a main genre of music to be recognized as earning its own unique place. And as much as I hate to say it, it's earned in as much as deathcore (barf).

Though if you cant acknowledge Meshuggah as the forerunners of this whole thing, you shouldnt be talking about it.


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 22, 2011)

The problem with Djent being a genre is that it is very niche and narrow, give or take a few artists. I'm sure this will be explored better in the future by other bands, but right now there isn't enough variation in the genre.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 22, 2011)

can sum 1 plz tel mi how i can djentz?

i gt no intrest in bein orignal i jus wana b liek teh bulbs


----------



## spattergrind (Apr 22, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> The problem with Djent being a genre is that it is very niche and narrow, give or take a few artists. I'm sure this will be explored better in the future by other bands, but right now there isn't enough variation in the genre.



 Exactly.

I wouldn't really consider AAL djent either (to all people who said that).
I mean I guess its the guitar sound but when everybody is doing the same thing it gets old.

Someone at school told be that "djent is the way to go". Which made me cringe a little. I have been exposed to the "genre" ever since joining this forum and since before Periphery released their first album. I'm not trying to be a dick, but its like the whole "where have you been?" kinda thing.


----------



## Randy (Apr 22, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> The problem with Djent being a genre is that it is very niche and narrow, give or take a few artists. I'm sure this will be explored better in the future by other bands, but right now there isn't enough variation *to call it a genre.*



Fixed.

I get what people are referring to when they say something is "djent" but, minus nameless, bedroom "djent projects" and sound tests that pile up in the Recording Studio on this website, there's not a tremendous amount in common among "djent bands" besides detuned, odd timed rhythms at some points. 

Also, this thread is drawing close to it's lifespan.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 22, 2011)

Couldn't agree more, Randy.


----------



## Randy (Apr 22, 2011)

As an aside, I'm starting a Galloping Rhythm band and a Pinch Harmonic band, if anybody wants to jump on board.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll play the pinch harmonics.


----------



## Randy (Apr 22, 2011)

Carcass will always be my favorite "splatter death metal"/hardgore/goregrind band. /unnecessarilynarrowgenredistinctions

PS - If you call Carcass anything other than death metal (early melodic death metal is also an acceptable answer), you're fucking retarded.

End thread.


----------

